# Happy Birthday Hamster Lewis.



## HippyInEngland (Oct 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday HL 

I hope you have a great day, I will burn 1 for you later 

eace:


----------



## purplephazes (Oct 6, 2009)

Happy 21st again HL all the best ! Nice Ave HIE !


----------



## Alistair (Oct 6, 2009)

Happy birthday.  Wishing you a great day.


----------



## astrobud (Oct 6, 2009)

happy b-day hamster, go out and make it a great one


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 6, 2009)

Its  your  day  Hampster....what  ya  gonna  do?

heres  a  start  :bong:



Happy  BirthDay


----------



## umbra (Oct 6, 2009)

you an adult hamster today another Libra. oh I'm gonna do 2 bong rips in your honor. happy birthday


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 6, 2009)

happy BD bro! welcome to 41    have a hit on the  :bong1: 

its also our wedding aniversery lol  3 years today


----------



## sundancer245 (Oct 6, 2009)

hiya HIE   that hamster pic with the cake is hilarious! :rofl: :aok:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 6, 2009)

Happy Bday Ham!!!!


----------



## the chef (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm vapin just fer you, happy b-day HL!:fid: :bong: :aok: :yay: :banana: :banana: :beatnik:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 6, 2009)

Happy B-Day Ham, Hope you get to see 100 more


----------



## SmokinMom (Oct 6, 2009)

:woohoo: :woohoo: 

Happy Birthday Hammy!!!  May you get everything you ask for.  

Now bend over, time for bday spankings, :hubba: .


:hitchair: 

:giggle:


----------



## tcbud (Oct 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mr. Hamster Lewis von Budmeister!
Many happy returns of the day!
And many more.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday HAM!!!!!   Have a great one!


----------



## BBFan (Oct 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Hamster.  I left your gift on the front porch behind the bush.  Enjoy!


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Hamster. 

You are going to love those Senior Citizens discounts. Will feel weird going to a movie for under 9 bucks again wont it? 
See you in the Seniors $1.99 breakfast buffet line at Shoneys.


----------



## nvthis (Oct 6, 2009)

hey Hammy, it's your Birthday huh? Right on man. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the well wishes...just got home from work and saw this thread.... 

Great pic Hippy.... 



			
				umbra said:
			
		

> you an adult hamster today another Libra. oh I'm gonna do 2 bong rips in your honor. happy birthday



Thanks for taking those rips on the bong for me umbra...my job is a lil uptight and won't let me take my bong with me while I deliver pkgs all day long...not even on my birthday... 



			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Hammy!!! May you get everything you ask for.
> 
> Now bend over, time for bday spankings, .



Okay but be gentle SM...I bruise easily.... 



			
				BBFan said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Hamster. I left your gift on the front porch behind the bush. Enjoy!



I think someone stole it...I looked and it's not there.... 



			
				SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Hamster.
> 
> You are going to love those Senior Citizens discounts. Will feel weird going to a movie for under 9 bucks again wont it?
> See you in the Seniors $1.99 breakfast buffet line at Shoneys.



I don't know Spear...sounds like you are speaking from experience.... 




			
				nvthis said:
			
		

> hey Hammy, it's your Birthday huh? Right on man. Happy Birthday!


Yes it is my birthday and a great present wld be that bud you submitted for BPOTM....then I can be on fire as well.... 

Thanks 2dog, tc, ozzy, chef, JAAM, Art, sundancer, 4u, astro, Alistair, Purplehazes and anyone I might hve missed...long day of work on my birthday equals fire up the vape early and relax....


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 6, 2009)

R u gonna have something tasty for dinner ham? or a piece of cake..


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> R u gonna have something tasty for dinner ham? or a piece of cake..



I am going to hve something tasty for dinner....one of my latest faves...Sweet and spicy chicken habanero sandwich from Dominos...I am addicted to those damn things....I will save any cake eating till I am good and high and hve a bad case of the munchies...


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 6, 2009)

sounds great! I havent tried those sandwhiches sounds much better than the pizza. I am on a diet so neither is going to happen lol .the last time I had thier pizza I got sick, hubby got sick and the dog got sick.( I gave him my sausage) I worked at an extreme pizza for a while and love them..whats your favorite kind of cake?? nosey arent I?? jeez..


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> sounds great! I havent tried those sandwhiches sounds much better than the pizza. I am on a diet so neither is going to happen lol .the last time I had thier pizza I got sick, hubby got sick and the dog got sick.( I gave him my sausage) I worked at an extreme pizza for a while and love them..whats your favorite kind of cake?? nosey arent I?? jeez..



I love cheesecake and I also love chocolate and peanut butter (reeses peanut butter) so if I wld love a Reeses peanut butter cheesecake....my mouth is watering now...also love strawberry shortcake....


----------



## cmd420 (Oct 6, 2009)

A Reese's Peanut Butter Cheesecake? ...really? 

Does such a thing exist? 

That definitely sounds like a once in a year type thing...

I aint mad at it though....

Happy B-day and thanks for the advice you've given!


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2009)

cmd420 said:
			
		

> A Reese's Peanut Butter Cheesecake? ...really?
> 
> Does such a thing exist?
> 
> ...



Thanks cmd...love your avi by the way....uber creepy..


----------



## chris1974 (Oct 6, 2009)

Happy B-Day Hampster man .....   I just harvested today, want an over nite package  :hubba:   ???


----------



## Locked (Oct 6, 2009)

chris1974 said:
			
		

> Happy B-Day Hampster man .....   I just harvested today, want an over nite package  :hubba:   ???



Oh hell ya....I will pm you my address......:hubba:


----------

